# Long hair for boys?



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

What do you think about a young boy having long hair? Dh has had long hair for the past 7 years and he doesnt want to cut ds hair...

I personally dont mind - just wanted to get your opinions.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Eli will have his first haircut when he's three years old; how dramatic it is will depend a lot on his opinion. After that, it's really up to him.







His hair isn't exactly high maintenance, and I think that by the time he's four years old he'll be capable of combing it and putting it in a clip or ponytail if he so desires... so what do I care if it's long or short? It's his hair.







One day, he'll be a grownup and have to get a job where someone might care about how long his hair is, but until that happens I'm going to let him keep it however he wants to.


----------



## karen ann (Feb 7, 2002)

I keep my 3-year-old DS's hair cut short, mainly because he hates having it washed or brushed at home. But put him in a booster seat with a smock at the salon and it's all smiles and flirting with the stylists.

I think little boys look fine with long hair, as long as it's semi-neat (i.e. not matted and filthy). But one concern is that others will at times mistake hoim for a little girl. My cousin's DS (now about 15) as a toddler had those gorgeous blond sausage curls like in Victorian-era adversing postacrds. They never minded, and took it in stride, when strangers commented on "how pretty your daughter is!" (and it happened frequently). But when he was about 4 and in preschool, he begged his parents to let him get a haircut because another little boy told him he "looks like a girl."


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

My ds (age 4) has long hair because he wants to be like his best friend Joshua who has long hair! (Joshua's dad also has long hair.)

I like it. We don't have hassles about brushing it since it's his choice - he knows that if he doesn't let me get the tangles out, he can't have long hair.

So far he hasn't often been mistaken for a girl - but I don't think that would be a terrible thing anyway. It's only upsetting if people get upset about it - and we wouldn't.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

3-year-old ds has long, blond, super-curly hair. He gets mistaken for a girl constantly, even though he dresses in typical boy fashion, behaves like a typical boy, sounds like a boy (IMO) and just *looks* like a boy.

There are worse things to be mistaken for







, and it really doesn't seem to bother him. Of course, he also likes to pretend that he's a girl or a princess sometimes. :LOL

He's had his hair cut twice in his life, because it was constantly in his eyes and he couldn't stand it. It gets in his eyes now, but he says he doesn't want a haircut, so it will stay long.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

liam (3) is growing his hair long as we speak. i love how he looks freshly cut, but he hates hair cuts and i don't cair to traumatize him about it. the only rule is that if he doesn't let us wash and brush it, he will get it cut. right now it kind of looks like a longish beatles 'do - and we're starting to get the "she" comments - but it doesn't bother me. if it ever bothers him, i guess he'll ask to get it cut.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I think it is wonderful when parents let their sons have long hair if that's what the boys want. I don't cut my kids hair until they aske me too, girl or boy. We have a cute long haired boy in homeschool group, I think it's great!!!!!
My son has never had a hair cut, he's almost 3 , although he was pretty much a fuzz head at birth and it is still pretty short. We'll cut it when he ask for it and until then it will grow , grow , grow even if it grows soooo slow.:LOL
My dd almost 5 when she asked to have her hair cut, it was a daily battle to brush her ringlet hair (oh how I mix those sweet ringlets







) and she wanted it pretty short, it was so cute. She has decided to grow it back out now and it is passed her shoulders.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I try not to care what other's think. Son's hair is currently short.

For a long time he wanted it in a Jedi cut. So we did.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Ds had long hair until about 2 1/2 when he asked me to cut it "like Daddys." I LOVED his long hair and while he did get many, "isn't SHE cute" comments, he also got plenty of, "I LOVE his hair" comments too. I was sad to see the hair go because indeed he did look darned cute! But ultimately it was his hair and his choice, and he made it with no regrets. When I was done cutting it he looked into the mirror and said, "BOY!" I didn't realize it at the time, but I think DS was getting tired of being called a girl. Ironically, he still gets called a girl with the short cut (not nearly as much though). *shrug*


----------



## magemom (Mar 5, 2002)

We intended to cut at 3, but I was having such a time with the long long long hair and gunk in the eyes that 1 was 23 months, 1 was 27 months- and the longest and one was also 23 months. But the first had a bangs trim, the others had none. I always got comments on my girls and that irritated Dh that people whould assume long hair meant girl.
Ooh, and the first one DH was in the military so it REALLY didn't sit well with some men. DH got out and grew out his hair so then it really looked normal for us.


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

i prefer short on boys, usually.

depends on the family.

sometimes i think it looks kind of cool.

the only hair style on boys i "hate" is totally shaved.....

but... is only opinion.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I think its silly when people mistake boys for girls *just* because they have long hair!!!


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

What's a jedi cut?


----------



## maemaesmama (Mar 19, 2004)

I can count on one hand how many times my son Keegan has been referred to as a boy







He was born with strawberry blond curls. After having two girls with straight dark brown hair, I wasn't about to have it cut! We also lived on a military base where evry boy had a military buzz








I think all children are beautiful, but I did get tired of camo & buzz cuts! My spirited Lily girl has a pixie cut. She was never one to have her hair washed, and combed. Now she has a cut like mama's! Mabey I'll start a thread on girls(inc. mamas) w/ short hair







Sorry about this mess of typed words. My little ones are on top of my arms.

~Jess Mama to Mae6 Lily3 Keegan1
~Life is either a daring adventure or nothing~Hellen Keller


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

I get the "Oh she's so cute" all the time. DS is 21 months old and has never had a hair cut. We will let him cut it when he asks for a haircut. It's almost long enough to pull back into pony tail. I think it will be in about another month. I don't care that people mistake him for a girl. But I do get frustrted that they do this based on his hair. They don't even look at his masculine features or listen to his voice. They just see long hair and think girl. My husband's hair is half way to his waist as is mine. You would think people would notice this before they comment. But they don't. Anyway, the only problem I have is keeping it out of his eyes. Right now I braid across the top to keep it up. Of course the braid adds to the "girl" look. But hopefully that won't be necessary soon. The back is long enough now, but the sides are still too short.

Kathi


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

A friend of mine doesn't cut ANY of her boys hair until their 5th B-day.Those boys have the most gorgeous locks I've ever seen.The moms at chcurch are always commenting about how they wish their little *girls* had hair like that!!!

My boys have always had typical boy cuts... but I don't let DH "buzz" them until they are at least 5. I just love the long on the top baby hair ya know?


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly*
3-year-old ds has long, blond, super-curly hair. He gets mistaken for a girl constantly, even though he dresses in typical boy fashion, behaves like a typical boy, sounds like a boy (IMO) and just *looks* like a boy.

There are worse things to be mistaken for







, and it really doesn't seem to bother him. Of course, he also likes to pretend that he's a girl or a princess sometimes. :LOL

He's had his hair cut twice in his life, because it was constantly in his eyes and he couldn't stand it. It gets in his eyes now, but he says he doesn't want a haircut, so it will stay long.









Ben is 3 and has long blonde curls. He loves his hair, except when it gets in his eyes. The only thing I am worried about is this summer with a couple of neighborhood boys his own age. They both have "buzz" cuts and I think it will break my heart if they are mean to him. I don't want to cut his hair (I won't) for that reason. He plays like a boy, dresses like a boy and is sooo cute!


----------



## layla (Jul 2, 2002)

My three boys have really long hair. They are 7, 5, & 2 y.o. They like it long so we keep it long. Their hair is glorious! I hope they never want it short! People always mistake them for girals, but they usually take it in stride and correct the people or say to me or each other, "Don't they see our clothes?" If peple ask why their hair is long, they have a couple of answers: this is America, so we are free to lokk how we want; great men in history had long hair like Ben Franklin, Jesus Christ and George Washington. I suppose if they want to cut it short, I'll have to let them, but I sure hope they won't want to!


----------



## yoyo65 (Apr 20, 2004)

I have it both ways. My oldest, *******, we've never cut his hair and he is now 8 years old. He has dreads to his mid to lower back. His hair is beautiful!
Unfortunitially, he gets called a girl also. He sometimes says he wants his haircut but since he does not push the issue, it's not cut yet. If he insists, we'll have to let him get it cut. IT IS HIS HAIR!
My 3 year old, Clayton, his hair is short because dreads would not work on him and it is just easier to keep it short. Besides, he is a different person. He does't have to have the same hair as his brother.
I am sometimes bothered by grown-ups calling ******* a girl. Since they really don't know him, they are just assuming they do.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

My son had long hair up until Halloween time,he was a little over 2.We had it cut into a skateboarder-type cut(long on top,short underneath),and he looked so cute.I really do miss his long hair,though.It was blonde and so soft.
We let it grow again,until a couple of months ago.We tried to get the same type of cut again,but he screamed hysterically at the local kids' haircut place.We tried to do it ourselves,but he kept moving,and we were very afraid to hurt him.Dh eventually just shaved him bald







.We hate what we did to him,especially since he screamed.It took him forever to calm down.It's starting to grow in,and is at a very awkward length,but we are leaving it alone this time.We will NEVER put him through that again,unless he asks for his hair cut.

Everyone called him a girl before we had it cut.I really didn't care,since my dd would correct them :LOL .I really can't wait to see his hair long again.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

My DS had a beautiful curly mop for years. I thought it was gorgeous. Everyone thought he was a little girl actually. So when he got oldera nd more and more people started calling him a girl and how cute his long hair was he came to me and said he wanted it cute cause he didn't like that. I think he was about four or five. I miss ita nd wish epople hadn't made such a big deal then maybe he would be a littel more open minded. But I know it's my fault also, I must have taught his something wrong somewhere along teh lines for him to believe that there was a fine line of differances between girls and boys.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

MY DS wants to grow his hair out. It is now in a page boy and it goes past his ears & his bangs are starting to get long. How have you dealt with bangs in the eyes? He loves clips & barrettes, but won't keep them in long, plus I don't want him to be made fun of. I also really really don't want him to have a mullett... His hair is quite straight & fine yet somewhat thick.
Here's a picture of him 6 weeks ago & it's almost an inch longer now.
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...524&uid=530565


----------



## yoyo65 (Apr 20, 2004)

I haven't had a problem with bangs in a long time. My son has dreads and they don't really get in his face. I myself have grown bangs out before and remember what a pain it is. I wore ALOT of hats (still do, cause they keep the sun out of my eyes) My problem with *******, besides the one where he gets called a girl, is he won't wear hair twisties, pony tail holders, whatever you want to call them. Dreads look like they get REALLY hot and I want to just pull his hair off his face and neck when it's hot outside. I would probably let him where barettes if he wanted to. I would try to find
some that didn't look so girly. Otherwise, barrettes on boys doesn't bother me, if other people have a problem with it, that's their problem.


----------



## MaWhit (Jan 5, 2002)

I love long hair on boys. Gretel, you could grow out his bangs and let him wear hats and bandannas in the meantime.


----------



## Barbj (Apr 19, 2002)

My BIL had long hair when he was a toddler. I think if we ever have a boy he will have long hair too


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I will never cut my son's hair unless he specifically asks me to. Same with my daughter. I don't believe in different treatment for different genders.


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

Both my boys have long hair (ages 5 and 7) and have had it since they were old enough for their hair to grow out ! I don't plan to ever cut their hair short and hope they don't ever ask. So far they have made it VERY clear that they don't want their hair cut, for which I am VERY VERY glad ! They both have shoulder length hair and it looks GREAT on both of them ! As for the bangs issue, I don't cut their bangs because they love to have their hair in ponytails and even barettes. They like it that way, we like it, and we don't care at all what anyone says . I would suggest to you that you use barettes for your boy's bangs...they look great and they work even better !
Either way, just make sure you keep the hair L-O-N-G !!


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas! I love long hair on boys, but I have so little patience with the growing process (for myself too).


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm normally a pretty open-minded, crunchy, AP mama, but for some reason, I just don't like long hair on boys. I dunno. I love little girls with short hair (mine is short, too), so I am being totally unfair.

I can see if the kid is traumatized by a haircut (though I think with time, one could work around that), but other than that, I say keep it short. I don't really like long hair on grown men, either, unless they are super-fine rock star quality types.

Isn't that awful?? Seriously, I don't know why it bothers me. Will have to go examine my thoughts . . . .








:
I just don't like it. So sue me.


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

I personally just can't imagine someone not liking long hair on little boys ! To me, it is just the CUTEST thing ! I hope my boys NEVER get their hair cut ! Short hair is just NOT cute on a boy.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shann*
Short hair is just NOT cute on a boy.


Hey now







!! My boys are way cute!!! Wish I could figure out how to post a photo, but trust me, they are both cutie patooties!!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Well, I have to agree with Quee. I don't really have much idea as to why I don't like long hair on young boys, but I don't. And it's totally silly, I know.

Now, on teenage boys and young adult boys it can look quite sexy, lol. Maybe that's why I don't like it on little boys - I find long hair sexy!


----------



## midnight mom (Feb 4, 2003)

I love long hair on all people...boy or girl, adult or child. I just like long hair in general.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midnight Mom*
I love long hair on all people...boy or girl, adult or child.

Here, here!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueeTheBean*
Hey now







!! My boys are way cute!!! Wish I could figure out how to post a photo, but trust me, they are both cutie patooties!!
















I think is way cute too - but it must obviously be neat...


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

My husband has super-long, gorgeous, rock-star quality hair. (I'm not kidding!) So this topic has come up for us also. People are always asking, "So are you going to let Zeke's hair grow out as long as his Daddy's?" Our response is always that we will cut Zeke's hair to a more or less standard length until he is old enough to make the decision for himself. At that point, if he wants long hair like Daddy's, he can (and secretly I kind of hope he will want to).

Theoretically I have no problem with little boys with long hair, but I have to tell you that around here, I have never seen it, outside of icky mullet-style hairdos. So maybe we'd be the first!


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Ds is 4 and wants long hair so he shall have it!!!

However, it is growing in his face a little so we dep it back a bit!

I get comments from my family all the time "Oh...C His hair is getting so long" in not a nice voice. So, I just tell him that's how he likes it







1

When he was 2 I asked my mom to cut his bangs, but she cut it all off








That was not cool!!!

So i guess yes ! long hair on boys is a good thing around here-we also live at the ocean with surfers and skaters!!!


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

I think it would break my heart if my boys ever asked to get their hair cut ! I really dont think I could do it ! I love long hair on boys in general SOOO MUCH, and in particular on them, I know I wouldn't accept it very well. I dont think I will ever have to worry about that though, cause they both say they love their hair long and would never even consider it.


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

My son is not yet two and has the most beautiful head of hair!!! It goes down past his shoulders in the back but I cut his bangs to right above his eyes (the kids gotta see- LOL). We got comments ALL the time about his hair- mostly good because it's beautiful but many, and I mean MANY, mistake him for a girl even though he looks so boyish.

Anyway, I love of it and have no intention on cutting it any time soon


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

I don't like long hair on boys, but I don't like it on men, either. I think boys look too girly with long hair.


----------



## scorpioqueen (Apr 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raven*
What do you think about a young boy having long hair? Dh has had long hair for the past 7 years and he doesnt want to cut ds hair...

I personally dont mind - just wanted to get your opinions.

I prefer boys with sor trimed hair but I see nothing wrong with allowing it to grow, I don't believe in barretts or bows though









Deanna


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I have no intention of cutting any of my children's hair until they ask for it. Maybe not even then. I have friends whose boys have had long hair and it's so adorable!!! I'm still waiting for DD to have enough hair to hide her scalp.

The Jedi cut I think was referred to is actually a Padawan apprentice's haircut, like Obi-Wan had in Episode 1 and Anakin got at the very end of the movie. It's a short cut but w/ a long lock of braided hair on one side.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I think its a bit out of style... that is why I don't care for it. Reminds me of the 80s or something...


----------



## MamatoDov (Mar 30, 2004)

Another mama waiting for age 3 here! Ds has gorgeous curls (the type I've longed for my whole life), and more often than not, strangers assume he's a girl. He was born with a lot of hair, and now, at about 16 months, if I stretch out the curls, the hair reaches halfway down his back. I think he'll have quite a mane by the time he's 3.


----------

